# How do you get an address for raw land?



## jonkayak (Mar 13, 2013)

The thread title says it all. Me and the wife are buying a little over five acres and we close on Friday. Right now its listed as 0 so and so road. So how do you get an address for raw land in Jackson County Ga.? It's located in the county and not in any of the towns.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure exactly, but I'd say you need to talk to the county tax assessor, or maybe the tax commisioner. If there is no dwelling on it they may not issue an address. If you plan on building on it soon or putting a mobile home there, then I'm pretty sure they have to issue a mailing address. Actually, if you've already got a closing scheduled, the closing attorney may be able to answer the question for you also.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 14, 2013)

post office or 911 office here.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 14, 2013)

County 911 office typically assigns addresses.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 14, 2013)

Go to the post office and get the post master to go out to the property with you and they can assign an address to the property.  I use to work at the PO and that is how it is done.


----------



## madsam (Mar 14, 2013)

Go to the tax assessors site for that county.Most sites
will show physical address and lot lines.metes and bounds.....
Actually checked the website myself.They do have a property search site.


----------



## CC Rider (Mar 14, 2013)

Wild Turkey said:


> County 911 office typically assigns addresses.



This  , nothing else.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 14, 2013)

Now that I thank about it.....the 911 folks changed a lot of "numbers" that the postal service assigned to suit their stuff when the 911 service first started up here, not that many years ago !!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 14, 2013)

In years way passed ... the Post Office assigned street addresses ...

With 911 ... the job now goes to the 911 Services...


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 14, 2013)

No address many times, just a legal description.


----------



## greasemonkey1313 (Mar 14, 2013)

I can only speak of Coweta Co., here you have to have a driveway to get an address. When I built 11 years ago the post office assigned, but by other comments that may have changed.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 15, 2013)

911......the PO will not come put your fire out or take you and your severed limb to the emergency room!
Most counties in GA let 911 assign the #'s. PO can't even get mail to the right #'s now.


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 15, 2013)

I had power run to my raw land and they required an address. The inspector assigned the address, and said it was for 911 purposes.


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'll be visiting the 911 office in the near future.


----------

